# childrens clothing



## topnik74 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys and gals  I'm searching for shops in Paphos that sell cheap clothes for children (aged 6, and im on a budget for the time being) does anybody know of anywhere? thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

topnik74 said:


> Hi guys and gals  I'm searching for shops in Paphos that sell cheap clothes for children (aged 6, and im on a budget for the time being) does anybody know of anywhere? thanks


I know it's not everyones cup of tea and people pull their noses up at it but sometimes you can get some smashing clothes from decent charity shops. They are not all full of smelly out of date clothes, especially as kids grow out of things so quickly you could pick up some bargains. 

For some strange reason, children love the thought of others cast-offs, or was that just mine?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I just recommended this kids and parent group - MyClub Paphos - to someone looking for friends in Paphos. It is where my wife made most of hers and they also used to have monthly 1 Euro kids clothing sale. Now they apparently have a proper 2nd hand shop that carrys a range of baby and children's clothing, toys and equipment. There was great clothes for all ages before so I assume now there is more. 

357 99867662 
357 96406519 
[email protected] 

They also have a Facebook page - Myclub Paphos | Facebook


----------

